
'Driverless' Van in Virginia Is Driven by Man Dressed Like a Car Seat - jsjohnst
http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/local/Driver-Dressed-Like-a-Seat-Spotted-Inside-Driverless-Van-439041863.html
======
komali2
But _why_

~~~
Overtonwindow
As tha article said it was for a study on driverless cars.

~~~
jpindar
Even if it wasn't, it's a great hack.

I am surprised they haven't gotten pulled over and charged with... something.

